# Dish Home, Olympics and 721?



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

The Olympics mosaic is supposed to be on channel 100 but all I'm getting is the stardard dish home screen. What am I missing?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

what receiver do you have and do you have the latest software for that receiver?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

See the thread title. :lol: 

My software version is L177. I'll have to check and see if it's the most recent. I did check the update page on the receiver and it said no update was available.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I have an 811, not a 721, but I have the mosaic when I go to DISH Home, and also under the Sports category within DISH Home. Did you check the Sports category?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Well, I have an 811, not a 721, but I have the mosaic when I go to DISH Home, and also under the Sports category within DISH Home. Did you check the Sports category?


Yeah, it's not there either. Oh, and it seems L1.77 is the latest software, so I'm not sure what the problem is.

Anyone with a 721 getting the mosaic on 100?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The 721 has never had the mosaic in any of its configurations.

It ain't coming aparently.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Hmmm. Well, I guess I'll never find a use for Dish Home. Thanks for the info.


----------



## goughl (Jul 18, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The 721 has never had the mosaic in any of its configurations.
> 
> It ain't coming aparently.


I too have a 721 and not getting the mosaic, if I rember correctly I did get it in the 2004 games.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Did you also see the 6 camera angles on the TBS college football games?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or the 6 regular channels that were aired there prior to the Olympics.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

No and No.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

With my ViP 211 I can see it in HD on channel 9427


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My 721 has the latest software update. It has never had the mosaic.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

the 721 did have the mosaic for the 2004 olympics.
I remember trying it and not really liking it all that much.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

JohnH said:


> The 721 has never had the mosaic in any of its configurations.


I concur with the others. My 721 had the mosaic thing on Dish Home for 2004.

- John...


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

E*'s not upgrading dish home on 721, maybe, never ? 
yes, we did have the mosaic screen once or twice, (I think it was there for the elections also) but not since the "new style" dish home was released for other receivers, the 721 was NOT upgraded.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed. And, I remember a Charlie Chat somewhere where something in the Dish Home stuff was supposed to be coming soon to the 721 -- which never arrived either. Can't remember what it was now though. *shrug*

- John...


----------

